# Scored!  Another mailbox...really?



## cmayna (Oct 11, 2016)

With all the recent chitter chatter about members not finding all aluminum mailboxes, I went online and sure enough Gibraltar who I use and who supplies mailboxes to Home Depot, True Value, Ace Hardware,etc, discontinued their  ALM11000 mailbox.  On my way home I dropped by my local mom and pop Ace Hardware store, just for the heck of it and what did I find? Of course, if they had more than 1, but that was it.  They checked their local warehouse and a big zero appeared.

Can't say I really need another one but with 4 smokers, there has been times...........:yahoo:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2016)

I have an aluminum one for my mail. I guess I could just get a new one for the mail & use this one for the mod.

Al


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just curious what you paid for the mailbox. I was able to find the same one on clearance for $16.37 and shipped to me was $25.18 total. I plan on doing the mailbox mod on my fridge conversion. Is this a good deal or should I keep looking?

-MeatSweats


----------



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2016)

I paid $20 + tax, so I'd say yes to what you found.


----------



## marctrees (Oct 14, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Just curious what you paid for the mailbox. I was able to find the same one on clearance for $16.37 and shipped to me was $25.18 total. I plan on doing the mailbox mod on my fridge conversion. Is this a good deal or should I keep looking?
> 
> -MeatSweats


After 3 hours of digging, the cheapest I found was around $70 on Ebay.

You better make SURE it is the ALM1 1000, and not steel, if you want bare AL.

Not sure, but I think the painted Gibraltar's ( before being discontinued) were also maybe painted inside.

And, if it is either bare, or NOT painted inside AL, I want one also and need link please.              Marc


----------



## marctrees (Oct 14, 2016)

cmayna said:


> I paid $20 + tax, so I'd say yes to what you found.


If yours is AL, and you got it recently, please post link.

Their original price was like $20 or less.         Marc


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 15, 2016)

Marc, I'm 99% sure it was all aluminum. I'll have to check for the link Monday on my work computer and let you know. They were on clerance so not sure how many they had left.

-MeatSweats


----------



## marctrees (Oct 15, 2016)

Meatsweats - sending you PM.      Marc


----------



## cmayna (Oct 15, 2016)

You need to be careful with internet ads for I found a couple indicating the part number  ALM11000, yet it they describe it as being 100% galvanize.   OMG!!  found the same one on Amazon for a

mere $149.00.


----------



## marctrees (Oct 16, 2016)

Yup, and also some on Ebay say "Aluminum" in the heading, but in text Galvanized.     Marc


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 18, 2016)

Went to Fleet Farm today. They had the aluminum box on display with a dent in it. No box or sticker to be found. 5 minutes and $5 later i was out the door with my mailbox!:sausage:


----------



## marctrees (Oct 18, 2016)

We did live by Fleet/Farm, Menards, all the good stuff.

Now, rural Tx, nothing here.

But trees.

We have trees.

We DEFINATELY have trees.

Definately trees.

Marc

TSC did just move in 30 miles away, so that will help a bit.


----------



## richaggie (May 11, 2017)

After months of looking, I stopped by the local Ace for some PVC and just happened to walk past the mailboxes, and what did I find?   ALM11000.  $23 but will be so worth it.


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 12, 2017)

RichAggie said:


> After months of looking, I stopped by the local Ace for some PVC and just happened to walk past the mailboxes, and what did I find?   ALM11000.  $23 but will be so worth it.


That's a good deal. People are trying to sell them on Ebay for $75+


----------



## dward51 (May 13, 2017)

Ok, I have a question.

Why not use a painted galvanized mailbox which are still available in my area?  The temps for a mailbox mod are never going to be high enough to cause off gassing.  I can't see that it would matter  even with raw galvanized material that may be exposed on the inside of a mailbox in this use. Same for the paint if the inside is painted. Or did I miss something?


----------



## johnmeyer (May 13, 2017)

I don't know at what temperature galvanized might be a problem. Once you have enough smoke gunk on it, you won't have a problem, much like lead pipes that deliver water (as people in Flint, MI found out when they changed water and it dissolved the gunk that kept the water from absorbing the lead). However, why take a chance? It is easy to find containers that don't have this problem.

I used a popcorn tin instead of a mailbox. These tins use food-grade materials. They are bigger than most mailboxes and that extra size, and large lid helps precipitate more smoke before it goes into the smoker, thus reducing creosote.

They are also much cheaper.

Here is the thread where I describe my build:

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)

And, here is a link to a place where you can buy a big tin for about $12, much less than most mailboxes:

3 1/2 Gallon Large Tin


----------



## dward51 (May 13, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I don't know at what temperature galvanized might be a problem. Once you have enough smoke gunk on it, you won't have a problem, much like lead pipes that deliver water (as people in Flint, MI found out when they changed water and it dissolved the gunk that kept the water from absorbing the lead). However, why take a chance? It is easy to find containers that don't have this problem.
> 
> I used a popcorn tin instead of a mailbox. These tins use food-grade materials. They are bigger than most mailboxes and that extra size, and large lid helps precipitate more smoke before it goes into the smoker, thus reducing creosote.
> 
> ...


Is that ducting in your photo galvanized?













Smoker Mod_03.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## johnmeyer (May 14, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Is that ducting in your photo galvanized?


Good point. Yes it is. The difference, however, is that the duct never gets very hot, whereas the can contains the tray that has material that is on fire. Either way I'm not too worried because, as I said above, I don't know at what temperature galvanized would be a problem.

This is where the problem, obviously, gets to be a big deal:

Side Effects of Welding Galvanized Steel


----------



## dward51 (May 14, 2017)

I had another thought about the "horrors of galvanized steel" in smokers.  I'm really doubting it is an issue.  We are not melting a galvanized surface like in welding. *There are quite a few grills out there that have galvanized burner tubes and other parts.* Some are painted and we just don't see they are galvanized, and others like the burner tubes can be seen. I just don't think the temps we are talking about will ever get even close to causing any galvanized item to off gas.  Now if it was a firebox wood/charcoal holder (which can actually get red hot), it probably would, but anywhere else I don't know if it's an issue. Most of us are targeting temps in the 225-350* range.  And talking about a mailbox mod for an electric smoker removes the firebox part of the comparison anyway.

I still would not think it's a good idea to use any sort of galvanized food rack, but back to the topic in question, in a mailbox used for a pellet tray or tube, I just don't see it.  Unless you are starting the tube (the flaming part) inside the mailbox, where is that level of heat?  I start mine outside the smoker for best airflow and then after I blow the flame out, put it in the smoker I'm using that day.

Ok, got a little off track but my overall point is if the aluminum mailboxes are scarcer than hens teeth and not going to be made anymore, there is no point in paying a crazy inflated price for one just because you want to do a mailbox mod.  The $15 painted galvanized model from Home Depot should still work just fine.


----------



## marctrees (May 19, 2017)

This again

Couple thoughts - 

Re Popcorn can - Sure, it's "food grade"

Used as intended.

NOT heated.

Although will be fine, only exception is the probale in rough terms plastic coating inside.

But should be fine.

All I'm sayin is the food grade thing went to heck once you use it for a heated application.

The ducting in the popcorn can photo appears to be AL, judging by the surface appearance.

Even if it is Galv, no problem.

Lastly, maybe should have been firstly - Galvanized for the box or piping is fine at these low temps, been discussed to death.

You AMNPS or whatever, should be elevated on legs, and have airflow under it.

So, how warm do you think any part of that mailbox will get??

Not very.

Welding compared to this is as night and day as possible.

But for ease of cutting and install, prettiness, no rust, just nicer job, I would grab the AL mailbox, and use AL pipe.   Marc


----------



## cmayna (Oct 11, 2016)

With all the recent chitter chatter about members not finding all aluminum mailboxes, I went online and sure enough Gibraltar who I use and who supplies mailboxes to Home Depot, True Value, Ace Hardware,etc, discontinued their  ALM11000 mailbox.  On my way home I dropped by my local mom and pop Ace Hardware store, just for the heck of it and what did I find? Of course, if they had more than 1, but that was it.  They checked their local warehouse and a big zero appeared.

Can't say I really need another one but with 4 smokers, there has been times...........:yahoo:
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2016)

I have an aluminum one for my mail. I guess I could just get a new one for the mail & use this one for the mod.

Al


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just curious what you paid for the mailbox. I was able to find the same one on clearance for $16.37 and shipped to me was $25.18 total. I plan on doing the mailbox mod on my fridge conversion. Is this a good deal or should I keep looking?

-MeatSweats


----------



## cmayna (Oct 12, 2016)

I paid $20 + tax, so I'd say yes to what you found.


----------



## marctrees (Oct 14, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Just curious what you paid for the mailbox. I was able to find the same one on clearance for $16.37 and shipped to me was $25.18 total. I plan on doing the mailbox mod on my fridge conversion. Is this a good deal or should I keep looking?
> 
> -MeatSweats


After 3 hours of digging, the cheapest I found was around $70 on Ebay.

You better make SURE it is the ALM1 1000, and not steel, if you want bare AL.

Not sure, but I think the painted Gibraltar's ( before being discontinued) were also maybe painted inside.

And, if it is either bare, or NOT painted inside AL, I want one also and need link please.              Marc


----------



## marctrees (Oct 14, 2016)

cmayna said:


> I paid $20 + tax, so I'd say yes to what you found.


If yours is AL, and you got it recently, please post link.

Their original price was like $20 or less.         Marc


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 15, 2016)

Marc, I'm 99% sure it was all aluminum. I'll have to check for the link Monday on my work computer and let you know. They were on clerance so not sure how many they had left.

-MeatSweats


----------



## marctrees (Oct 15, 2016)

Meatsweats - sending you PM.      Marc


----------



## cmayna (Oct 15, 2016)

You need to be careful with internet ads for I found a couple indicating the part number  ALM11000, yet it they describe it as being 100% galvanize.   OMG!!  found the same one on Amazon for a

mere $149.00.


----------



## marctrees (Oct 16, 2016)

Yup, and also some on Ebay say "Aluminum" in the heading, but in text Galvanized.     Marc


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 18, 2016)

Went to Fleet Farm today. They had the aluminum box on display with a dent in it. No box or sticker to be found. 5 minutes and $5 later i was out the door with my mailbox!:sausage:


----------



## marctrees (Oct 18, 2016)

We did live by Fleet/Farm, Menards, all the good stuff.

Now, rural Tx, nothing here.

But trees.

We have trees.

We DEFINATELY have trees.

Definately trees.

Marc

TSC did just move in 30 miles away, so that will help a bit.


----------



## richaggie (May 11, 2017)

After months of looking, I stopped by the local Ace for some PVC and just happened to walk past the mailboxes, and what did I find?   ALM11000.  $23 but will be so worth it.


----------



## meatsweats86 (May 12, 2017)

RichAggie said:


> After months of looking, I stopped by the local Ace for some PVC and just happened to walk past the mailboxes, and what did I find?   ALM11000.  $23 but will be so worth it.


That's a good deal. People are trying to sell them on Ebay for $75+


----------



## dward51 (May 13, 2017)

Ok, I have a question.

Why not use a painted galvanized mailbox which are still available in my area?  The temps for a mailbox mod are never going to be high enough to cause off gassing.  I can't see that it would matter  even with raw galvanized material that may be exposed on the inside of a mailbox in this use. Same for the paint if the inside is painted. Or did I miss something?


----------



## johnmeyer (May 13, 2017)

I don't know at what temperature galvanized might be a problem. Once you have enough smoke gunk on it, you won't have a problem, much like lead pipes that deliver water (as people in Flint, MI found out when they changed water and it dissolved the gunk that kept the water from absorbing the lead). However, why take a chance? It is easy to find containers that don't have this problem.

I used a popcorn tin instead of a mailbox. These tins use food-grade materials. They are bigger than most mailboxes and that extra size, and large lid helps precipitate more smoke before it goes into the smoker, thus reducing creosote.

They are also much cheaper.

Here is the thread where I describe my build:

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)

And, here is a link to a place where you can buy a big tin for about $12, much less than most mailboxes:

3 1/2 Gallon Large Tin


----------



## dward51 (May 13, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I don't know at what temperature galvanized might be a problem. Once you have enough smoke gunk on it, you won't have a problem, much like lead pipes that deliver water (as people in Flint, MI found out when they changed water and it dissolved the gunk that kept the water from absorbing the lead). However, why take a chance? It is easy to find containers that don't have this problem.
> 
> I used a popcorn tin instead of a mailbox. These tins use food-grade materials. They are bigger than most mailboxes and that extra size, and large lid helps precipitate more smoke before it goes into the smoker, thus reducing creosote.
> 
> ...


Is that ducting in your photo galvanized?













Smoker Mod_03.jpg



__ dward51
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## johnmeyer (May 14, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Is that ducting in your photo galvanized?


Good point. Yes it is. The difference, however, is that the duct never gets very hot, whereas the can contains the tray that has material that is on fire. Either way I'm not too worried because, as I said above, I don't know at what temperature galvanized would be a problem.

This is where the problem, obviously, gets to be a big deal:

Side Effects of Welding Galvanized Steel


----------



## dward51 (May 14, 2017)

I had another thought about the "horrors of galvanized steel" in smokers.  I'm really doubting it is an issue.  We are not melting a galvanized surface like in welding. *There are quite a few grills out there that have galvanized burner tubes and other parts.* Some are painted and we just don't see they are galvanized, and others like the burner tubes can be seen. I just don't think the temps we are talking about will ever get even close to causing any galvanized item to off gas.  Now if it was a firebox wood/charcoal holder (which can actually get red hot), it probably would, but anywhere else I don't know if it's an issue. Most of us are targeting temps in the 225-350* range.  And talking about a mailbox mod for an electric smoker removes the firebox part of the comparison anyway.

I still would not think it's a good idea to use any sort of galvanized food rack, but back to the topic in question, in a mailbox used for a pellet tray or tube, I just don't see it.  Unless you are starting the tube (the flaming part) inside the mailbox, where is that level of heat?  I start mine outside the smoker for best airflow and then after I blow the flame out, put it in the smoker I'm using that day.

Ok, got a little off track but my overall point is if the aluminum mailboxes are scarcer than hens teeth and not going to be made anymore, there is no point in paying a crazy inflated price for one just because you want to do a mailbox mod.  The $15 painted galvanized model from Home Depot should still work just fine.


----------



## marctrees (May 19, 2017)

This again

Couple thoughts - 

Re Popcorn can - Sure, it's "food grade"

Used as intended.

NOT heated.

Although will be fine, only exception is the probale in rough terms plastic coating inside.

But should be fine.

All I'm sayin is the food grade thing went to heck once you use it for a heated application.

The ducting in the popcorn can photo appears to be AL, judging by the surface appearance.

Even if it is Galv, no problem.

Lastly, maybe should have been firstly - Galvanized for the box or piping is fine at these low temps, been discussed to death.

You AMNPS or whatever, should be elevated on legs, and have airflow under it.

So, how warm do you think any part of that mailbox will get??

Not very.

Welding compared to this is as night and day as possible.

But for ease of cutting and install, prettiness, no rust, just nicer job, I would grab the AL mailbox, and use AL pipe.   Marc


----------

